# What's the consensus on Wichita KS?



## ScumRag (Nov 23, 2017)

As a destination for 2 queer boys- 1 from the Midwest, the other from the West Coast.

420 friendly (is the chief concern)? And are we talking vacation bible school types & shit like that- fanatical xians?

Queer friendly?

Easy to hitch?

Basically any & all information welcome


----------



## Popsicle (Dec 8, 2017)

Shit hole !!!! The catch and the out suck major rail spikes!


----------



## BelleBottoms (Feb 9, 2018)

I thought Wichita was alright. Maybe because I went in with very low expectations. There was a decent art and music scene, but I'm reminiscing about 18 years ago...


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Feb 13, 2018)

I think i was in Kansas once driving through. Not wichita per se. Though i could have been. When i spoke to a couple of the locals (gettin a burger and stuff) they really did have hardcore accents i can say that much. The people i spoke to when i said i was traveing from canada were super friendly actually, but ignorant as fuck.... and as you probably know ignorance can turn hostile with the not so intelligent bunches. Thats the only heads up i can give. And watch tornado season...? Haha I dunno.


----------



## Kevin Stephens (Apr 6, 2018)

Hell no on all three counts
Avoid Kansas like the plague.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 21, 2018)

I am in Wichita right now visiting my parents. It is not a very good destination. I grew up here.. It’s not a bad place, but it’s not a place you’d wanna live (or spend much time in). Only good things that come to mind are the fact that it has a nice zoo, and relatively low cost of living. There are some good things to be found, but mostly it sucks. Living here is partly what inspired me to travel the world.. I wanted to be somewhere ELSE. Not particularly 420 friendly (it’s around though) and yeah, I suppose it’s queer friendly, but there isn’t a huge ‘scene’.. It’s alright, but not somewhere I would go if I didn’t have family here. There are worse places, but there are a whole lot of better places.. Lawrence is probably the “coolest” city in KS.. Wichita is more of a family oriented, make a living, settle down and be normal kinda place.


----------



## Katbearfoot (Sep 22, 2018)

Katbearfoot said:


> I am in Wichita right now visiting my parents. It is not a very good destination. I grew up here.. It’s not a bad place, but it’s not a place you’d wanna live (or spend much time in). Only good things that come to mind are the fact that it has a nice zoo, and relatively low cost of living. There are some good things to be found, but mostly it sucks. Living here is partly what inspired me to travel the world.. I wanted to be somewhere ELSE. Not particularly 420 friendly (it’s around though) and yeah, I suppose it’s queer friendly, but there isn’t a huge ‘scene’.. It’s alright, but not somewhere I would go if I didn’t have family here. There are worse places, but there are a whole lot of better places.. Lawrence is probably the “coolest” city in KS.. Wichita is more of a family oriented, make a living, settle down and be normal kinda place.



P.s: A note about Kansas: It can actually be a beautiful place, especially in certain parts of the countryside. I’ve traveled the world a bit, been to places like Thailand and the desert in Morocco which are rumored to have “the most beautiful sunsets”, but actually, so far, I have never been anywhere that had more beautiful sunsets than Kansas. It is prairie land with wide open skies, so there is nothing to block your view.. I think it’s funny because Kansas is sort of a place that people just pass through and don’t pay much attention to, but it actually has possibly the most gorgeous sunsets in the world. It’s definitely not “gray” as it is described in ‘The Wizard of Oz’. Even when everything is dead and dried up, it’s kind of a dull golden color

Just saying that Kansas definitely has some charm and character outside of the ugly modern city. There are limestone formations in western Kansas that have fossilized seashells left over from when Kansas was at the bottom of the ocean.. Tripped mushrooms at a place called ‘Monument Rock’. It was a beautiful place to camp, even without trippin’.. And the flint hills are pretty to drive through.. There are quite a few beautiful places to camp. Kanopolis, Elk City State Park, etc.


----------

